# Cool Bar Mount for Magicshine/Gemini/Others



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

I was looking for just a light at ActionLED and found this cool mount. It's always annoyed me that my MJ-872 casts shadows because of cables and/or front fender so I'm hoping to use this to get the light up and out of the way. Plus I can throw another MJ808 on the bar just for kicks. 

They also make a smaller single light mount. Only time will tell if it totally self destructs on the first crash. I'd be willing to pay a bit more for an aluminum version.


----------



## MaximusHQ (Aug 6, 2007)

That looks pretty good. Let us know if the mounting solid with no bouncing or movement when you have the weight of lights on it and you are going over bumpy stuff.


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

Definitely will do. I think I'll mount it a bit lower than what is shown. If possible I'd like the lights NOT to be the first thing that hits in a OTB event.


----------



## colleen c (May 28, 2011)

Looks good to me. I just ordered two. Been using Topeak bar extender. Does the job OK but the looks is not too pleasing, hopefully this will look better on my bar. Thanks for the post.


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

Here it is all mounted up with just the MJ-827 installed. For being just glass filled nylon, it seems good and sturdy. And while it grips the bars well, it seems like it will move in the event of a crash. Hopefully preventing the bracket from breaking or damaging the light.


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

Been using the shorter version of the extender, works great with my older podshifters, gets in front of the cables. I have a regular MS knockoff and a MJ-827 knockoff on it.

patski


----------



## Lovespicyfood (Aug 4, 2012)

Can you post a link on where to buy this mount?

Thank you,
Pete


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

Oh yeah, whoops!

Action-LED-Lights - Computer / Headlight Mount


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

I cant' post links but if you search for,* Action LED Headlight Mount*
you will find it.

Pat



Lovespicyfood said:


> Can you post a link on where to buy this mount?
> 
> Thank you,
> Pete


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

action-led-lights DOT com

they have the nice "*wide angle lens*" for the MS/Gemini/etc

Makes for a better bar light.



patski said:


> I cant' post links but if you search for,* Action LED Headlight Mount*
> you will find it.
> 
> Pat


----------



## Bituman (Jan 28, 2008)

Yep, these mounts are great. I have one of the single clamp versions installed on all my mtb's. They are quite sturdy. The clamp is aluminum and the horizontal piece is carbon fiber. But the carbon fiber is is so smooth that there was a tendency for my light to slip down, in other words, allowing the light to point more toward the ground. Had this problem with both Lupine Betty and MS. Wrapped a small piece of innertube around the carbon fiber bar and that was enough to keep the light from slipping. Sort of like a circular shim. Really no big deal though. These mounts are another good example of simple designs being the best. Highly recommended. 

Bob


----------



## rideitall (Dec 15, 2005)

*Great find*

Thank for posting this up. Ordered a couple of sets of the short bars for my lights. The riser bar on my bike does not play well with mounting lights directly on the bar.

Cheers
J


----------



## MaximusHQ (Aug 6, 2007)

Thanks for all the great info and pics too.


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

Happy to be of service! I was pretty stoked to find something like this and for a good price. Going to take it on the first night ride this evening and I'll report back how it does on the rough stuff.


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

BAM! Because who doesn't need 3200 lumens on the bars?



















JK...never actually rode with this setup. Just put it on there for kicks, but it really would work. Think I'll have to try it sometime just to see what it's like.


----------



## Action LED Lights (Nov 11, 2011)

Glad you all are liking the mounts. They were a good find and have been very popular.
If your having trouble with the lights slipping on the bar you can wrap it with some friction tape at the point were the light mounts. (also works on handlebars) If your not familiar with friction tape it is commonly sold at hardware stores or sporting goods stores and is used on the grips of tools or baseball bats. You could also use any other cloth tape like adhesive tape.


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

For you guys in the frozen norf, hockey stick tape.... I use it, works great.



Action LED Lights said:


> Glad you all are liking the mounts. They were a good find and have been very popular.
> If your having trouble with the lights slipping on the bar you can wrap it with some friction tape at the point were the light mounts. (also works on handlebars) If your not familiar with friction tape it is commonly sold at hardware stores or sporting goods stores and is used on the grips of tools or baseball bats. You could also use any other cloth tape like adhesive tape.


----------



## Reign2Rider (Jan 28, 2010)

I'm looking for exact same thing, with the twin clamps, but in the UK... anyone know of anything? All i can find is http://www.sjscycles.co.uk/computer-accessory-handlebar-extension-mount-t-bar-black-prod19582/


----------



## Action LED Lights (Nov 11, 2011)

Reign2Rider said:


> I'm looking for exact same thing, with the twin clamps, but in the UK... anyone know of anything? All i can find is http://www.sjscycles.co.uk/computer-accessory-handlebar-extension-mount-t-bar-black-prod19582/


That's the same as our 201P mount.
We ship world wide if you don't mind waiting.


----------



## Overhillthruthewoods (Sep 26, 2012)

Thanks. My bars seem to be quite cluttered and this looks like an elegant solution.


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

Great solution!



Overhillthruthewoods said:


> Thanks. My bars seem to be quite cluttered and this looks like an elegant solution.


----------



## Reign2Rider (Jan 28, 2010)

Action LED Lights said:


> That's the same as our 201P mount.
> We ship world wide if you don't mind waiting.


Yeh I noticed, might just do that... :thumbsup:


----------



## labandadelbate (Mar 14, 2014)

cool, this is mine DIY

http://forums.mtbr.com/lights-diy-do-yourself/central-light-bike-903263.html


----------

